# 24 Hours of Nurburgring: All Audi R8 LMS Cars in Top Six



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Nürburg – The new GT3 sports car from AUDI AG delivered an impressive performance in qualifying for the 24-hour race on the Nürburgring: All four Audi R8 LMS finished among the top six in the final qualifying session and thus secured grid positions on the first three rows of the 171-car field. 
* Full Story *


----------

